# Hatched



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

I did nothing and got a sh*t load of little dudes. My water params went wako a couple of weeks ago and my p's got amonia burn the I added baking powder to get it back to good and they bred like crazy 3 or 4 nights ago. Sad part is I wasn't expecting it and have no place to put them now.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

damn if you didnt live in another country id tell you you could send them to me!







but anyway thats really cool, although i hope that people dont start putting baking powder in their tanks like mad now though haha!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

No worries, I would do a water change, and suck up the eggs, and prepare for next time. You'll have many oppurtunities to get things right, as once rb's breed, they most likey continue to do so. There is alot of trial and error involved, and the fry do require quite abit of care.

Have you read though our breeding articles?

rb breeding info

keep us posted


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

oh, I just realized that article is still down, you can read the text, but no pics, sorry. I hope they will be fixed up soon.

here are some good pics

fry growth


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

well done fr breeding them, its a bit of a shame u ant got no where to put them


----------

